

Celery 2.1.0 stable released - timf
http://celeryq.org/docs/changelog.html#version-2-1-0

======
jnoller
Celery is pretty awesome. Ask has done a fantastic amount of work and invested
a lot of time into it. It's pretty quickly turning into the defacto task queue
frontend for Django

~~~
vidar
Agreed. I looked at it some time ago and then again today and its made
fantastic progress. Lots of momentum.

------
wildmXranat
I played with Celery about a couple of months ago and it was very impressive.
It is even more so today. We had problem sets that could have benefited from a
job-worker solution, but my current employer is a PHP only shop and
introducing this wasn't feasible. We went with a Gearman server backed with
MySQL using Drizzle.

Either way, Celery is useful and I would like to see how it can handle, if it
can, a multi language approach.

------
koevet
What would it be a Celery equivalent in the Java space?

~~~
ericflo
<http://octobot.taco.cat/>

~~~
superjared
There's also a Scala version: <http://github.com/cscotta/Octobot-Scala>

Which I find weird because you can write a task in any JVM language for either
of the Octobots. Cool stuff.

